# Ndiswrapper problem - bcmwl5    invalid driver ! [SOLVED]

## nick-brown

Hi all

Trying to install my Belkin 54g WLAN PCMCIA card on Gentoo 2.6.9.  Below is the output I'm getting:-

 # ls 54g

bcm43xx.cat  bcmwl5.inf  bcmwl5.sys

 # ndiswrapper -i /home/nick/54g/bcmwl5.inf

bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it

 # update-modules

 # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

# ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5  invalid driver!

Does anyone have any suggestions ?  I can of course provide any further info if required.

NLast edited by nick-brown on Sun Mar 06, 2005 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheRAt

I think you are using incorrect windows drivers for that card... I thought that the bcmwl5 is for Broadcom cards... What does lspci say about your wireless card ?

----------

## nick-brown

No, the Belkin card uses the Broadcom chipset.  The drivers were taken directly from the installation CD, and work under Windows.

lspci produces:-

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3CCFEM656 [id 6564] Cyclone CardBus (rev 10)

0000:02:00.1 Communication controller: 3Com Corporation: Unknown device 6565 (rev 10)

0000:06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4320 (rev 02)

The 3CCFEM656 is my PCMCIA network card.  I have no idea what the other 3Com device is, but as I applied a scattergun approach to compiling pcmcia drivers, it may just be another loaded driver failing to pick up the Network card.  Apropos, the Broadcom refers to the WLAN card.

Completely unrelated, what do the numbers on the left mean (0000:02:00.0) ?

N

----------

## nick-brown

Applying -v (RTFMP  :Wink:  )

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3CCFEM656 [id 6564] Cyclone CardBus (rev 10)

        Subsystem: 3Com Corporation: Unknown device 656c

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 4000 [size=260M]

        Memory at 10800100 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        Memory at 10800180 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at 00020000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

0000:02:00.1 Communication controller: 3Com Corporation: Unknown device 6565 (rev 10)

        Subsystem: 3Com Corporation: Unknown device 656c

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 4400 [disabled]

        Memory at 10800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=256]

        Memory at 10800200 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=128]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

0000:06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4320 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Belkin: Unknown device 7010

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 11

        Memory at 11000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

IRQ conflict ?

----------

## TheRAt

version of ndiswrapper ??

----------

## kill

 *nick-brown wrote:*   

> # modprobe ndiswrapper 
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 

Rebuild ndiswrapper.  Your problem has nothing to do with the windows driver, the system cannot load the ndiswrapper module because there is an issue with it.

----------

## nick-brown

If you mean by rebuild ndiswrapper then

# emerge ndiswrapper (any parameters I should add to the command line ?)

I'd already done that once but no luck.  Same result this time, but:-

# ndiswrapper -i /home/nick/54g/bcmwl5.inf

bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it

# ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5  invalid driver!

# ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5

# ndiswrapper -l

No drivers installed

# ndiswrapper -i /home/nick/54g/bcmwl5.inf

Installing bcmwl5

# ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present

# modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

dmesg provides:-

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

And then checking the emerge of ndiswrapper, I noticed:-

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

*** Warning: "wireless_send_event" [/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.12-r3/work/ndiswrapper-0.12/driver/ndiswrapper.ko] undefined!

.....

 * Checking kernel module dependencies

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko needs unknown symbol wireless_send_event

So this looks like the problem, but as a n00b, I haven't the faintest idea how to solve it - kernel rebuild ? 

Ndiswrapper is version 0.12-r3 (latest)

Are there any dependancies I should have pre-installed e.g pcmcia-cs or wireless-tools (both installed) ?  Any USE flags ?

N

----------

## kill

 *nick-brown wrote:*   

> ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

 

You don't have wireless support built into your kernel.

```

Device Drivers --->

      Networking support --->

            Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --->

                 [*] Wireless LAN Drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

```

Rebuild your kernel with that and then rebuild ndiswrapper.  Also you will need wireless-tools.

----------

## nick-brown

You are absolutely correct - thought I had enabled it, but maybe the hamradio line put me off - ndiswrapper works fine now.

Still not got things working (can't ping access point) but will perservere through the HowTo's/forums before bothering anyone again.

Thanks both of you for the help

Will post [SOLVED] shortly

N

----------

